# Something different



## mechanical head (Jan 18, 2000)

Not sure I'd post or not but just thought worth sharing that 25yrs of fishing and the ol blind squirrel thing is completely true.. Not sure what this fish was doing in the river system in November but what a thrill it was to feel and see the power of such a creature.. 10lb seaguar red label is some tough stuff... 1hr or so, 1/2 mile of river and lots of luck, landed, quick pictures and released..


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

I see more and more sturgeon caught every year. Awesome fish! What river system did this bad girl come from? Probably either eating or running early for the spring spawn.


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

Also you need to contact the DNR and tell them you caught it.


----------



## Benz (Sep 25, 2010)

Nice fish man! Hoping to get one myself someday out of the Grand. And thanks for the info on the 10lb Red Label, I have been debating buying some a giving it a shot as a leader on my pin. I'm tired of buying the $15 3x 8.5lb Rio.. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Spin to Win (Dec 7, 2010)

One of the best things about river fishing -- you never know what's going to be on the end of your line. Awesome fish, awesome pictures, and some nice angling. Congratulations on the great catch, and on an experience that you'll probably never forget.


----------



## riverdawg54 (Aug 27, 2012)

Nice fish.
Got one on the Detroit River a few years back while walleye fishing in the early spring.Ive heard of a few getting caught on the lower Grand too

Don't expect to get many replies from these jokers on this forum but you will get alot of views


----------



## driften (Jun 13, 2002)

Awsome fish! One of those photos would make a great print for the den. Congrats!


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

What did ya catch it on?


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

You'll never forget that.Got a huge one at tippy a few years ago. And actually saw another one swim right under me. Amazing power. Have been tempted to target them.

Christmas With Guns!!


----------



## Catfish keats (Jun 16, 2012)

Im also curious what that beast bit on, and what river it came from. Seen guys catch em i allegan before at the dam. Pretty awesome. Legendary fish


----------



## jpmarko (Feb 26, 2010)

Congrats. Now that's a catch you'll never forget. What was running through your mind during the fight? When did you first realize it was a sturgeon?


----------



## jerrob (Aug 6, 2011)

Wow! & congrats, thanks for sharing.


----------



## samsteel (Oct 6, 2008)

mechanical head said:


> quick pictures and released..


just enough time for a quick egg take? caviar is going for $4,000/lb :evil:


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

Two great post in one day Dennis. What else do you have to share????
Some of us old meet and greats still have a heart that ticks. Still can't get over your other post, seems like yesterday you were showing "kids". Nephew gets deployed in a couple of months and was so happy to see him harvest a deer today off the farm. Been a tough year for me so far, thought I had it this morn when at daybreak I see a huge buck cruising to my stand. At least 4 1/2 years old, his face like my hair, 220 lbs, eight points, and tines about four inches long!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! He still walks.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

Impressive catch!

Congratulations on an opportunity of a lifetime...


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

Very nice surprize catch, wow n a nice sizeone on a steelhead rig, Good Job. :yikes:


----------



## buckhunter14 (Oct 10, 2007)

Very nice Dennis, thanks for sharing! We need to get on the water!​


----------



## mechanical head (Jan 18, 2000)

Thanksgiving weekend Drew..... Well do a little Grand bottom pounding...


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Must have been a great fight. I have caught a couple no where near that size and I was impressed by the battle. Thought I had a monster steelhead when I set the hook. Both of mine came on spawn bags.


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

I saw a 5-6 fter today while fishing with Troutguy26. It swam 2 ft away from me very slowly and I got a gooood look at it. Really awesome to see happen.


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

Heard the Sturgeon run is in full swing, call the DNR , they swimmin by errbody out there.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

mechanical head said:


> Thanksgiving weekend Drew..... Well do a little Grand bottom pounding...


Catch of a lifetime, congrats!

Do not discount a sturgeon from there either! A guy at work got one back around June by Easmanville catfishing with minnows FROM SHORE! He snapped a couple pics and called the DNR and they were greatful for the info. Maybe you can get another one, GOOD LUCK!


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

a guy hauled one out of 6th str a few years back,people got pics of fish and truck tags,rapped him and they tracked him down,it was on wood tv


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## fishfly (Sep 7, 2007)

Great looking sturgeon! Did it jump? We target them on the eastside and they usually jump a time or 2 per fish. Especially the larger ones. If that was your first, congrats on losing your sturginity! 

www.facebook.com/fishonwithjohn


----------



## reelnsteel (Mar 21, 2010)

I've been told you weren't suppose to take them out of the water,is this true


----------



## wilsonm (Dec 28, 2010)

Just get them back in after your quick picture.


----------



## mechanical head (Jan 18, 2000)

A DNR biologist has been in contact, information was recorded on the Sturgeon. Ive read during spawning if you hook you are not even supposed to come in contact with the fish, during the late summer and fall its hook, land and immediate release. If anyone is lucky enough to hook and land one of these fish the DNR has done extensive research on Sturgeon, they ask that you look for a tag on the fish, its a very thin tube shaped tag that might be sticking a inch or two out of its back about half way down. Please record and call the DNR this is a numbered tag and its tells valuable information on that fish..


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

Nice kromer too.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

mechanical head said:


> A DNR biologist has been in contact, information was recorded on the Sturgeon. Ive read during spawning if you hook you are not even supposed to come in contact with the fish, during the late summer and fall its hook, land and immediate release. If anyone is lucky enough to hook and land one of these fish the DNR has done extensive research on Sturgeon, they ask that you look for a tag on the fish, its a very thin tube shaped tag that might be sticking a inch or two out of its back about half way down. Please record and call the DNR this is a numbered tag and its tells valuable information on that fish..



Nice thread Dennis. Great info too. Your still a fishin fool !


----------

